# Fraser Island - Wathumba Creek



## ScottoHB (Aug 30, 2008)

After living in Hervey Bay for just over 2 years now - We finally managed a weeks camping over on Fraser Island 8)










We camped at the Upper waddy Point camp grounds - good facilities & is fully fenced for the girls piece of mind. We did see more dingos on this trip than any of our previous ones actually.










Took the Hobie across this trip & spent a day at Wathumba Creek 










Had a good session on the bream , with a few flathead & a flounder kept for dinning - all caught on Gulp 2" shrimps in lime tiger ;-)










Fraser Island is truly a special place - with so many great areas to explore. Fraser Island has over 100 dune lakes, as well as the second highest concentration of lakes in Australia after Tasmania. The freshwater lakes on Fraser Island are some of the cleanest lakes in the world. No trip is complete with out a swim at lake McKenzie

Katrina , Eleasha & Jessie really enjoyed the week camping - so it looks like we'll be back over there again in the not too distant future 8)

How Good Is Hervey Bay - Scotto

_________________

*[Mod edit - Moved to Trip Reports]*


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Great report, good catch and fantastic photos Scotto! Looks like it was time well spent. Can you please tell me, what kind of rod is that in the third photo, the one with the EVA grip?

Rowan.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

great report there mate, wathumba ck, ive only been there once and the place is magic. gulp 2 inch in lime tiger hay, ill give thata go 
cheers love the pics. good 4b as well pete


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Scotto,

Top shots there mate. Your right it is an amazing place that needs to be experienced to be believed.

I'm heading up this September school holidays for a week. It will be our 7th trip to the island, just can't get enough of the place!!!

Kev


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Rstanek said:


> Great report, good catch and fantastic photos Scotto! Looks like it was time well spent. Can you please tell me, what kind of rod is that in the third photo, the one with the EVA grip?
> 
> Rowan.


Fish outta water used to be one of my favourite haunts. And before that when it was harbord tackle supplies. Does Peter still work there?

Re; Wathumba creek......... Always wanted to try there. My last trip to Fraser was 10 days at the moon point barge landing and I had my trailer boat there and Lake Mackenzie..........awesome place for a swim.
I wish I still had a 4wd . . . pouts!


----------



## ScottoHB (Aug 30, 2008)

Rowan - That rod is a Diawa Heartland-z "Hama Special" HL-Z 610 IMLFS-SV ;-) It is a great rod for light plastics on 4lb braid , although it has enough stiuck in the butt to handle up to 10lb.

A few more shots from the Island :-










This is the crystal clear Wanggoolba Creek at Central Station.










Amazing Strangler fig at Central Station.










Lake Wabby is a barrage lake -formed by creeks, blocked by an overtaking sandblow. Great place for a late afternoon swim.










The Maheno wreck is slowly deteriorating just North of Eli Creek.










Even tried my hand at beachworming again - Took about half an hour to get the "feel" - Great Fun !

How good is Fraser Island - Scotto


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Great pics but..........you're making me jealous. lol.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for that Scotto, it does look like a nice rod. Some more fantastic pics aswell!

Dunebuggy, I literally work there a few times a year... I haven't worked with anyone named Peter, but that doesn't mean he isn't there ;-) .


----------



## Shabadoo (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice outfitter.

Are there any unique species of fish in those freshwater lakes? No carp I hope.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Scotto,

Couldn't agree with you more - Frasers a fantastic place! I spent New Years up there on one of those adventure tours ... it was surprisingly cheap and I had the best time. I know these aren't kayaking pics but hey, perhaps next time.














































Cheers,
RH


----------



## ScottoHB (Aug 30, 2008)

Shabadoo - There are jungle perch in some of teh lakes & freshwater streams on the island - but you cannot fish in any of them ;-)

RH - Nice shots & I am sure you'll be back. It is great having your own vehicle when you have more time to explore next trip 

How good is Hervey Bay - Scotto


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

I like that beach worming photo with the two guys in the background - "Now...come here.....damn....u little ba$tard!!"

Beautiful spot Fraser, great report mate ;-)


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the report. I'm driving up there in October with the family and really looking forwad to it.


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd have to say I agree, I reckon it is probably the best place in Queensland (along with Straddie). I have been going there a week every year for the last 20 years or so and it is great, still new things to see every year. The fact you can catch big fish (mackeral, tailor etc) off the beach on the eastern side as well as the smaller fish and then go to the western side and cacth flatties and jacks, bream tuna etc off the beaches makes it one of my favourite spots. And the 4wding only adds to the funs. Great pics you have there


----------



## ScottoHB (Aug 30, 2008)

patwah said:


> Nice shots Scotto, would that be the most photos youve displayed without a single fly rod in any of them


Yes - I believe it may be 

I feel weird - Scotto 8)


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Mate fantastic report .  
Ive been trying to get up there for years . and as ive just bought a 4wd we are taking 4 weeks of [ june july ]and intend to spend 2 weeks on frazer .
if i may ide like to pm you later to pick your brain on the place ..........

thanks 
craig


----------



## tobes (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for reminding me how nice it is up there, i am hitting hervey bay in late march for a few weeks hopfully get a few out in the bay. Mate great pics keep them coming . any hints on were to go in the bay on the kayak ;-) cheers tobes


----------

